

Explore GitHub (trending/featured repos and podcasts) - pjhyett
http://github.com/explore

======
mbrubeck
The "Languages" tab is great for finding interesting projects in less-common
languages, e.g. <http://github.com/languages/Haskell>

------
fizx
Looks pretty sweet. Good job guys!

------
10ren
I dread github sites because the site is so slow; exploring it, while a very
appealing idea, is unfortunately just too tedious.

In lieu of a _isitslowjustforme.com_ , is it slow for anyone else? I'm in
Australia.

~~~
grandalf
uh, have you used it lately? The problems were due to Engineyard and ever
since github switched its hosting the site has been lightening fast.

~~~
10ren
I mentioned it because I used it just now, because of this story, and I found
it too slow to really be usable. It's, you know, a comment on the submission.
Other sites are fast (e.g. HN).

If they use a lot of javascript, that might be slowing it down on my eeePC;
but it doesn't seem to be javascript heavy. I wonder what it is. Incidentally,
git itself is lightening fast on the eeePC.

 _EDIT_ on checking, they do have a fair bit of javascript. Most of their
users, on fast machines, wouldn't be affected. A "githublite" version would be
nice (like slashdot and reddit have), and might even increase sales
marginally. I just tired adblocking their js, and it approx. doubled the
loading speed (from 10 sec to 5 sec). Still too slow.

~~~
samdk
That still seems really slow to me. I just tested my Eee, and it was loading
in about 2s (in both Firefox and Chrome).

Granted, I am in the US right now, and that might be helping, but my
connection is not particularly good at the moment either.

~~~
grandalf
same here, i'm actually using an eeepc to read HN at the moment too and github
is plenty fast.

